# Mini Pitbulls



## Hollywood06 (Dec 5, 2009)

I dont know if this has been posted on here but this really is a joke. And i like how they say that they aint a puppy mill.

MINI PITBULL PUPPIES *****MUST SEE**** - $400.00 - Mount Selman, Texas.


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Really those people are stupid.. I AM SORRY.. but really...UGHHHHH


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

The don't even look like they have pitbull in them. Somebody would have to be stupid to pay $400 for one of those puppies......LMAO


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

OMG 400 DOLLARS ?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> The don't even look like they have pitbull in them. Somebody would have to be stupid to pay $400 for one of those puppies......LMAO


I was going to pick one up for a chew toy for Monkey and Sadie Boo. LOL


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

ahahahahahaha what on earth is this


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

there is only 1 "miny" pitbull. 
and thats the boston!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Sadie's Dad said:


> I was going to pick one up for a chew toy for Monkey and Sadie Boo. LOL


That's a pretty expensive chew toy....LMFAO


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I keep seeing someone on backpage selling rotty/pits for $500 and a few months back a saw someone selling chow/pits for $600. I actually got into it with that guy cause the fact that the mom was blue bloodline made it more valuable and if she had mated with another blue dog he coulda sold the pups for 10k without papers. AGHAHAHAHA


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Aww they are adorable.... but only worth an adoption fee that includes spay/neuter...


----------



## OREBACLUBS (Dec 30, 2009)

Beagle/ pitbull Cross that is crazy. I wouldn't do this. if you want to make min APBT do it right.


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

wtf...........


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hmm... I think something more of the lines of a mini pit bull would be like a pit bull mixed with a patterdale...


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> if she had mated with another blue dog he coulda sold the pups for 10k without papers. AGHAHAHAHA


No the sad thing is, there are people who would pay that. Just idiots.

Thanks, but I'll stick to my larger then normal but still in standard Pit Bull. Mini dogs scare me since I have a habit of kicking them on accident. At least my last foster learned to stay out of my way really quickly!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

beagles mixed with???


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

not too much to say other than lmfao...


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

this person who is selling these dogs deserves a punch in the belly.


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

..........................:flush::rain:..............:flush:........:rain: that's all I have to say


----------



## makana97 (Jan 18, 2010)

Beautiful pure breed Beagle/ pitbull puppies. (Shaking my head) What's so pure about that?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

makana97 said:


> Beautiful pure breed Beagle/ pitbull puppies. (Shaking my head) What's so pure about that?


exactly, people that have two pure dogs mix them and call them a pure breed its BS its only a pure breed if their the same breed being bread together. So if I get a pure sharpei and a pure pit could I make pure bread sharpits and sell them for 800 bucks. lmao Whats the logic behind this designer dog thing any way. :flush:


----------



## Absolute Peril (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow, who could pay 400$ for a pit bull mix. lmfao.


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

LOL! I love Sharpits....as long as they have more pit and less shar. Not too fond of the excessive wrinkles. 

I'm so tired of the "designer" breeds. There's a store here that gets them from local BYB/ puppy mills and sells them in the thousands. Sad. I've been to 3 protests at that store. Grrrr!


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> there is only 1 "miny" pitbull.
> and thats the boston!!!!!!!!


true true true!:woof:


----------



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

I love the " designer" breed. And they are a purbreed mix. HUH????? I was going to mix my pit with my mini poodle. Would they be mini pitpoo or a mini poopit ?? They would be small and " hypoallergenic" .


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Cute little mutts weren't they??? Didn't even look to be APBT whatsoever, Im dying here laughing at the poor suckers who buy these dogs, and wanting to slap the poster.


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

WOOOOOW any thing to sell a puppy I guess LOL


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

those things look like they are doxi's


----------



## Sarah1975 (Nov 18, 2009)

I remember seeing that add back before I first joined here when I was looking at possible places to advertise pups. Back then they were $600. People are craaaaAAAAzy.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

They will probably end up selling them for around 25 bucks... lol


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

who would pay 25 bux ?


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm in the wrong business...being out here in the country I see dogs have mixed mutts all the time, and this whole time I could have made $400 off each one!! Dang!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

hahaha Shantel has the best idea for a mix ever... Chihuahua and Pits... it'd be called a Chit lmfao


----------



## sumo (Jan 25, 2010)

have a mix between a pitbull and a shitzu and call it bullshit.


----------



## shalynn19 (Sep 6, 2009)

only 400 that is a steal where do i sign up lmao!!!!! and to think all this time i could have been making a killing breeding mutts lol. maybe i need to think my whole not breeding idea. i can breed my gs to a pit and call them the new german pit lmao!!! don't you just love stupid people


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

New sales tactic - pfft... oi ve or what's that phrase by mel brooks??


----------



## rednose504 (Jan 10, 2010)

they do have pitbulls in the 30's.... i seen one 29 pounds


----------



## NMWAPBT (Jan 9, 2010)

lol they're just sticking pitbull on mutts now adays like they did with the bullys


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

pitbulljojo said:


> I love the " designer" breed. And they are a purbreed mix. HUH????? I was going to mix my pit with my mini poodle. Would they be mini pitpoo or a mini poopit ?? They would be small and " hypoallergenic" .


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------

